# january coding edge test yourself



## melissa.taylor9703@gmail.com (Feb 5, 2008)

Coding edge test yourself question #2.
Name three cpt examples of vital organ system failure? Does anyone know where this is in the magazine because I have looked everywhere.


----------



## vjst222 (Feb 6, 2008)

I asked this about 1 month ago, you can also find the forum on about page 7 or 8 on the forums page, this was from a person who responded to my same question:

Name Three Cpt Examples Of Vital Organ System Failure.
Hope this helps.
1.) Central Nervous System Failure
2.) Circulatory Failure
3.) Shock
4.) Renal Failure
5.) Hepatic Failure
6.) Metabolic Failure
7.) Respiratory Failure


----------



## mrudnick (Jun 13, 2009)

1,2,7


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 15, 2009)

*Critical Care*



mtaylor02 said:


> Coding edge test yourself question #2.
> Name three cpt examples of vital organ system failure? Does anyone know where this is in the magazine because I have looked everywhere.



This information will be found in an article concerning Critical Care codes.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LLovett (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't find that information in the Jan 2008 magazine. 

Laura, CPC


----------

